# Horror that inspires your haunt



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Are there particular films or stories that directly influence or ones that you adapt to your haunt? Or characters that you enjoy as a costume for TOT?

I know a lot of haunters are not into horror films or literature, but for those of you who that enjoy the genre (or never did but later have come to admire a film or theme) and incorporate a particular film or theme into your haunt, please share it with us and why you chose to do so.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I like the old stuff the best. I do like the horror comedy. Like The Midnight Hour, Zombie land. I haven't yet added any of this to my haunt. Although I do use the comedy haunt theory. There is no better way to scare someone, then get them laughing and off guard. Then you can really bring them back to earth.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Our haunt is in the basement so I take advantage of that creepy element. I love the basement in the newer version of Texas chainsaw Massacre. I like the chaos and trash everywhere look. Hills have Eyes, House of 1000 corpses, Wrong Turn. That mutant Family. The fact that it could be possible creeps some people out.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

My haunt is directly inspired by stories, although not exactly horror. I am inspired by the classic children's stories, which if you read the original versions (before Disney got their hands on them), they are fairly rooted in the macabre, the dark, and twisted. A lot of people are surpised to learn where their childhood favorites really came from.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I love horror films! I take my visual cues form the classics like Frankenstein (my favorite movie of all time), but more so from the original zombie classics like Night of the Living Dead, Dawn of the Dead and even 28 Weeks Later (which turned out to be a great zombie movie!). I have been developing my zombie costume over the past six years, paying special attention to the makeup.


----------



## GRAVEYARD HOUND (Jan 11, 2010)

OK, dumb question here. What is a "haunt" that members are referring to. So before the stone throwing begins, I had to ask.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

GRAVEYARD HOUND said:


> OK, dumb question here. What is a "haunt" that members are referring to. So before the stone throwing begins, I had to ask.


As used here, pretty much anything from a yard display to a walk through to a professional set up. That's my definition and I'm sticking to it


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Anyone else inspired by a flick or story or legend for that matter?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

An old bump, but curious if anyone else wanted to chime in?


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Not really horror movies for me, at present. My current haunt is dark whimsical, so cinematically I draw inspiration from sources like Tim Burton, Terry Gilliam, Henry Selick and Jean-Pierre Jeunet as well as old children's flicks like Willy Wonka and Chitty Chitty Bang Bang.


----------



## Petronilla (Jan 18, 2012)

The original Wolfman with Lon Chaney Jr. As I concentrate mostly on out door creepy graveyard haunt props. This movie has the very iconic "foggy forest" scenes that are great. I also love the "crispness" of the movie. ( Hubby says its the lenses and type of film they used.) All of the details go together great to create the atmosphere. The same goes for most of the old Vincent Price Movies also.


----------

